
Getting Started with Batman.js - speg
http://www.speg.com/batman/
======
joshbaptiste
Coming from mostly back end Python/Shell/Go hacking, I have an in-house
project that requires a single page web interface and of all the frameworks I
reviewed Angular.js and Knockout.js are definitely my top 2 choices, mainly
because their declarative syntax just makes more sense to my non Javascript
expert brain.

------
mayanksinghal
As much as I enjoy Batman, the nomenclature used in example is distracting. I
am unable to quickly differentiate between past parts that are App specific
from parts that are inherited from Batman.js. They should consider providining
a more neutral example as well.

